# iPod nano Applications?



## MacMarebito

Hey!

Got a bit of a question for those knowledgeable about iPods. I've been reading on the net about people playing games like Doom and Half Life on their iPod nano which has completely awestruck me as I thought only the iPod Video was capable of running applications featuring complex graphics. Apparently, this requires you to first download Linux for iPod nano. Has anyone any insight or experience regarding downloading games and other applications for iPod nano? Considering the iPod nano I have is only 4GB I am doubting such a possibily in my case but who knows? That's what I would like to know.  My knowledge of the iPod nano is quite lacking as of yet and I would like to learn more. Thanks!


----------



## Kiddo

Rockbox - Open Source Jukebox Firmware

Lets you play a variety of games "out-of-the-box", with many expansion capabilities, from SNES Emulation to Doom to Pacman. Also lets you play videos on your Nano. Not sure as to if Apple wants you to do this or what  By the way, it only works on certain generations... most generations except the Nano 2nd Gen and 80 gb videos.


----------



## MacMarebito

Kiddo said:


> Rockbox - Open Source Jukebox Firmware
> 
> Lets you play a variety of games "out-of-the-box", with many expansion capabilities, from SNES Emulation to Doom to Pacman. Also lets you play videos on your Nano. Not sure as to if Apple wants you to do this or what  By the way, it only works on certain generations... most generations except the Nano 2nd Gen and 80 gb videos.


 So because I have a 2nd gen iPod nano I can't do any of these things such as run applications or games other than the ones provided?


----------



## irontree

Kiddo said:


> Rockbox - Open Source Jukebox Firmware
> 
> Lets you play a variety of games "out-of-the-box", with many expansion capabilities, from SNES Emulation to Doom to Pacman. Also lets you play videos on your Nano. Not sure as to if Apple wants you to do this or what  By the way, it only works on certain generations... most generations except the Nano 2nd Gen and 80 gb videos.


went to their website... sounds like a headache to install!


----------



## irontree

Do you guys know how to get iPod Mame onto a 5th gen? more surgery I suppose! LOL


----------



## Kiddo

Rockbox isn't that hard, it's easier if you can install it on a WIndows PC though.:lmao:


----------

